# Hello



## biglinds

What a great forum, I wish I'd known about it ages ago!

Thanks to Scottish Cammy, who is my friend and colleague for pointing me here.

I have a real interest in watches, and have had for some time, this forum is a superb resource. Looking forward to being part of it.


----------



## Stan

Welcome aboard, you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Welcome to the forum, as Stan says you`ll enjoy it here


----------



## unlcky alf

Welcome to the forum biglinds.


----------



## pg tips

Aye, any friend of Cammy's .........


----------



## MarkF

Welcome







I hope that you are not shy.


----------



## Silver Hawk

MarkF said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you are not shy.


...and I hope you are not Andy.


----------



## scottishcammy

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you are not shy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I hope you are not Andy.
Click to expand...

'tis all right, I'll vouch for him, I've worked beside him for the last 4 years!


----------



## jasonm

Welcome fella


----------



## biglinds

pg tips said:


> Aye, any friend of Cammy's .........


Thanks for the warm welcome guys.

I'm definately not shy.....................and not Andy!!?


----------



## scottishcammy

biglinds said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, any friend of Cammy's .........
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome guys.
> 
> I'm definately not shy.....................and not Andy!!?
Click to expand...

Don't ask mate







! I'll clue you up at work tonight (if we get 5 minutes between calls







)


----------



## Bladerunner

Welcome Biglinds, hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

scottishcammy said:


> biglinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, any friend of Cammy's .........
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome guys.
> 
> I'm definately not shy.....................and not Andy!!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I'll clue you up at work tonight (if we get 5 minutes between calls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

You should also take the opportunity to ask Cammy about his good friend Jason & the latex


----------



## biglinds

mach 0.0013137 said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biglinds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, any friend of Cammy's .........
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome guys.
> 
> I'm definately not shy.....................and not Andy!!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't ask mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I'll clue you up at work tonight (if we get 5 minutes between calls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should also take the opportunity to ask Cammy about his good friend Jason & the latex
Click to expand...

Jason?! latex!!? Well Mach, this sounds interesting, looking forward to nightshift now..............Cammy brace yourself


----------



## PhilM

Welcome to the forum Biglinds









As for pictures of Jason and latex, I'd steer well clear


----------



## peterh

Welcome to







and


----------



## grey

peterh said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


I'll second that/those, welcome Biglinds.

Graham


----------



## Guest

Welcome mate


----------



## biglinds

Why thank you one and all









I feel very welcome


----------



## Guest

Welcome mate


----------

